
This 'MacBook X' Concept Will Have You Wishing It Was Real - HarveyKandola
https://theultralinx.com/2018/05/this-macbook-x-concept-will-have-you-wanting-one-immediately/
======
geophile
Yeah, no. No, I don't wish this was real. I want a real keyboard. This one
looks even more ridiculous than the current disaster that is the butterfly
keyboard.

Current trends are leading us to a laptop that is basically two iPhones (or
tablets), connected with a hinge. The upper one being a display, and the lower
one being a touchscreen, on which some neanderthal users will choose to run a
keyboard/trackpad app. No thanks. I want a real keyboard. I think I lucked out
-- my mid-2015 15" MBP turns out to be the peak MBP.

------
maxharris
This thing is ugly, unusable, un-manufacturable. And the title on this
clickbaity garbage is every bit as hideous...

------
karmakaze
Form over function should not be a thing.

